# Deviled Eggs without the Egg



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

8 eggs
1 can (15 oz) of chickpeas
1/4 cup of finely chopped parsley
4 tsp whole grain mustard
1/2 tsp grated lemon zest
1/2 tsp minced garlic
1/8 tsp black pepper
1 tbslp minced red onion
1 tblsp minced capers

Hardboil eggs normally. Drain and cool. Peel the eggs and the cut in half. Remove the yolks and discard. 

Drain garbonzo beans reserving a 1/3 cup of the liquid. In a food processor or blender puree, beans, parsley, mustard, lemon zest, garlic and pepper until smooth. Transfer to a bowl and stir in red onion and capers. Taste to adjust seasoning. Fill egg halves with about 1 tblsp of filling and sprinkle with paprika.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

that is good...


----------

